# Cat needing a home!



## rebecca87 (Nov 1, 2014)

I've got myself in a bit of a situation. I have a cat here who's owner has passed away, his family can't take her and i don't know what to do. 
She is a persian and is very nervous. 
I was only supposed to take her in temporarily, her owners ex wife was dealing with the arrangements, but she has now gone to africa with work or something i'm told and we can't get hold of her. 
I have had her at the vets to make sure there is no health issues and the vet seemed happy enough with her health. 

She is 8 years old (i think), unknown if she is neutered or if she has had her injections. All i know is she has been flead and wormed (i did that). 

I feel awful about it and keeping her just isnt an option as i have hospital visits/stays coming up and no one to look after her. 

I have contacted a few rescues, and been told to stay away from the rspca because of her age. But no one is getting back to me about her. I don't drive so can't take her to a rescue myself. 

ANY help at all would be really helpful. I have never had a cat like her so i don't know what to do at all.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry cant be of any practical help but it might be a good idea to post this in the "cat rescue" section too.
The one rescue that springs to mind is this ..........RUSHDEN PERSIAN RESCUE

but may not be near enough to you.Even if they are too far contact them as they may be able to put you in touch with some one who can help you find a home.
Good luck hope it all works out for you.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-and-adoption/


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

You say your rescued cat is a persian. All GCCF cat clubs have a welfare officer in charge of rescue. Persians are not my breed but when we have cats who need rescue it is usually possible to arrange lifts to safe houses or sometimes cats are re-homed from their current accomodation. I suggest you contact one of the persian breed clubs for assistance.

Good luck.

404 - File or directory not found.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry I provided the wrong link! Try the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


----------



## rebecca87 (Nov 1, 2014)

Rushdon said they can't help right now but to contact them in a week, and the cat council, i don't know what i'm looking for, do i just contact any of them?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I would think you would need to ask specific breed clubs for help but not sure really.
I found this list using google...........

Persian Cat Rescue - Bing


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have just looked at some of the persian breed club websites and I am surprised there seems to be little information about rescue. It is different with the breeds I am involved with.

I found the chinchilla, golden, silver tabby and smoke persian rescue but I doubt you have one of these colours. You could still contact the welfare officer to ask advice. I expect they have contact details for other colours.

Jo Clements 01380 722900. [email protected]


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

rebecca87 said:


> Rushdon said they can't help right now but to contact them in a week, and the cat council, i don't know what i'm looking for, do i just contact any of them?


I have seen Rushdon Rescue and had a nice chat to the owner. The place is very nice and the owners. I am sure in time they will take her and find her a loving home. If they say contact them in a week then if I were you I would do that.


----------



## Gillywilly (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi,
What colour is the cat ?
Is it definitely a persian with Amber eyes ?
If so , please can you provide a picture and any more info.
I am not too far from you and may be able to help. 
I also know someone looking for a black persian.
Thanks


----------



## rebecca87 (Nov 1, 2014)

I googled persian rescues before i posted. Problem is most are too far away. I have contacted the ones that are closest to me.
I've had her around 4 weeks now, i was only supposed to take her for a few days, a week at the most. 
Hospital treatment starts next week and i have no one at all to care for her. 
Yeah she is a persian, the woman at the rescue told me she sounded like a dilute tortoise or something. (she is white, blond and grey).


----------



## rebecca87 (Nov 1, 2014)

Sorry pressed reply before i'd finished, i don't have a picture of her, i have no way of getting 1 either. 
I don't know hardly anything about her other that she is around 8 years old and quite timid. 
She lives indoors and is litter trained. Sorry i don't know much else about her.


----------



## Gillywilly (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi,
You said she is a persian though ?
So you must know what colour she is and if she is a proper persian and not a cross .

Does she have Amber eyes ?
Do,you mean grey, beige and white ?
That's sounds like a lilac tortie if she is a Persian.
Whereabouts are you based ?
Thanks
What's the cat called ?
Didn't the vet check for a microchip , then he could look up her records and see if she has been spayed or had any other treatment .
Where did the cat come from ?
It looks like someone has just dumped it on you and then forgot about her .

Don't you know any more ? 
Can't the family give you any more information about about the cat even if they don't want her .
Why can't you take a picture of her ? 
All this seems a bit odd.
Why did you offer to take the cat in the first place , what was the reason given to you .

I still may be able to help .


----------



## rebecca87 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah she is, her eyes are amber and the vet said she was a persian. She has no chip, vet scanned her. 

I don't have a decent camera that i can connect to the computer, but i could maybe borrow one if i can get her to stay still long enough. 
Id say she was equal colour of white, grey and like a light colour, i thought it looked blond, but yeah could say beige. 

Her owner died, (my mum lived close to him) he had a stroke and got taken to hospital but passed away while there, the only family he had was a brother who lives in australia i think he lives and an ex wife. 
The cat was just left in the house i'm led to believe, they were going to take the cat to the rspca but was told that they would put her to sleep because of her age, so i offered to take her for a few days while they found somewhere else for her, but nothing has come of it and i'm unable to get hold of her owners ex wife. My mum has also tried contacting her but we're not sure if the messages are getting through to her if she is actually somewhere in africa. 
The were calling her scruffbox, but I've called her mystique while she's been here. 
I think they have just dumped her on me hoping i'd find her somewhere. 
I really don't know much more other that what i've learnt about her while she has been here. 

I'm in York. I contacted st francis(?) i think its called persian rescue and soemone was supposed to come collect her but no one has come and i've not heard anything from the rescue.


----------



## Gillywilly (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok, thanks for letting me know .
Do you want me to contact them as I know them quite well?
If not I could see if anyone could help with a transport run to get her to me .
If she comes to,me and she is ok with my cats she will stay .
Do you know how she is with other cats .
Poor soul feel very sorry for her .


----------



## rebecca87 (Nov 1, 2014)

I sent them a message on facebook but i don't think they have seen it, it was only sent yesterday, i also sent a message to the lady who was supposed to be picking her up, but i don't think she's on facebook that often. Am i able to private message you? I'm new to forums so don't know how they work, or am i ok to post my email address? Don't want to get in trouble!


----------



## Gillywilly (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi,
I don't think you can put your email on or it may be your phone number you can't.
You can private message me though .
Will be back in about an hour if that .
Thanks


----------



## rebecca87 (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't know how to private message, it says i can leave a visitor message, is that like private messaging? Sorry i'm not very up on how to use forums.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

rebecca87 said:


> I googled persian rescues before i posted. Problem is most are too far away. I have contacted the ones that are closest to me.
> I've had her around 4 weeks now, i was only supposed to take her for a few days, a week at the most.
> Hospital treatment starts next week and i have no one at all to care for her.
> *Yeah she is a persian, the woman at the rescue told me she sounded like a dilute tortoise or something. *(she is white, blond and grey).


Sounds like a blue tortoiseshell (this is a dilute tortoiseshell colour - tortoiseshell is black and ginger, with or without white). I would think that would be quite an unusual colour.

If you can cope with her for another week or so I would get in touch with the rescue again.

I think it is shameful of this woman to have left you stuck with an animal that isn't really your responsibility. This is putting you in a dreadful position, because you obviously want to do the best you can for this poor cat.

I hope that one of the rescues will be able to help you very soon.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

GW, It is good of you to offer helping this Persian but I honestly do not feel you would be the best home if you wanted to keep her, especially after the issues you had and needed to rehome Treacle.

I don't mean this in a nasty way, you have now found a balance in your home where your own cats are now happy, please don't upset your own cats, if it was a case you could cope with more cats I don't understand why you needed to use me to rehome your boy.

Please do help the Persian by contacting rescue's, I always like to see people help.


----------



## Gillywilly (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi,
Yes click on my name and you can send me a pm .
Will be looking out for it .


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Rebecca, can I urge you to take Buffie and Jill3's advice and contact Rushdon Rescue. Jill has recommended this as a good place and I really think the cat needs to be properly assessed to see if she would be happy living with other cats before rehoming. If she has lived with an elderly gentleman as an only cat and is already nervous, to rehome her with other cats may be completely the wrong thing for her.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Rebecca87 .....

I know you are struggling at the moment, none of which is your fault, and I do admire you for helping the Persian.

Please try and struggle on for his week and Rushden I am sure will be able to help you.

Rushden is a fantastic place, they will ensure this girl has the very best of home which is matched perfectly for her, I cannot praise this rescue enough for all the work they do.

I will leave this thread now as I hope you will consider the best place for this girl ... Rushden.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

GW ... There are many cats needing help, save yourself for another cat who is not nervous, honestly I cant see this working and I don't want you to have a repeat of what happened to Treacle.
Sorry I use him as a quote all the time, but honestly there was nothing wrong with Treacle as a cat, It was his environment that was the problem.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Rebecca87 - I have just been poking at the Rushden Rescue website (I hadn't heard of them before and just wanted a nosey about).

It is AMAZING! lease keep your girl another week if you possibly can - this is the place she needs to be. It may be that her shyness is because she is ill - this wonderful rescue will make sure that she is sorted out and will ensure that she is neutered before they find her a new home.

I think that GW's offer is a very generous one, but from what you have said about this cat, she really needs to be assessed properly and placed in a home where she is the only pet - she sounds very fearful and upset.

Have a look online at the rescue if you can - you will be staggered at how much time and effort they put into their charges - they really do seem wonderful.

(I'm sitting here weeping because I was reading some of the stories, and one cat I'd got particularly into sadly didn't survive to enjoy a loving home - but the work and love they put into trying to save her was breathtaking. Please do look)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Rebecca ...

I have just spoken to Patsy at Rushden Persian Rescue, she will take her for you.

If you can please telephone Patsy URGENTLY, she will talk to you about this.

We do need your postcode so we can arrange an urgent transport run.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So that Rebecca doesn't miss this I will post again.

Rebecca, please telephone Patsy at Rushden Persian Rescue Urgently, a space is available for you and transport is the only thing along with your postcode which is now needed.

Patsy will explain to you. she is awaiting your call today.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Rebecca had spoken to Rushden after it was suggested to her on here, I only pushed how urgent a space was needed due to hospital appointments.

Rushden is a fantastic rescue, thank you to the posters who recommended them.

In all of this, the cat must come first and if a quick call to push things through is needed that's what needs to be done. 

If I could have helped any other way I would have but I honestly don't think even I would have been the best place either.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Did Rebecca get in touch yet with the Rescue! I hope she doesn't miss the opportunity to get this little baby into a safe place and be rehomed soon. X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Rebecca has not been back online.
I will contact the Rescue and see if there is any news.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Rebecca has not been back online.
> I will contact the Rescue and see if there is any news.


Could the mods send her an email to let her know! I hope so. X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been watching this thread and feeling rather uncomfortable. I'm not sure what your bugbear is with Catcoonz GW, but if you have issues with her perhaps it should be done privately or just left 
If this thread were in cat chat or a more visited forum I'd imagine it would have been closed by now. Please let's not argue.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Children, children! Enough already!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It certainly is enough. I am closing this to read through but the personal arguments are totally unnecessary.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I can see no point in reopening this. Either the OP has found somewhere for the cat or she hasn't but I wouldn't blame her for not coming back on here after the way she has been haggled over.
Please if any of you have personal differences, for whatever reasons, either ignore each other or put them to one side. I know those of you in rescue want to help wherever you can but that's not going to happen if there are arguments about who is doing the best job.


----------

